# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Koi berubah pola dan warna

## ZivitzKoi

Dear shifu, 
Mohon pencerahan nya terkait dengan koi saya yg skrg mengalami perubahan warna dan pola,  koi kawiromono waktu awal beli ada warna hitam dan campur kuning, sekarang warna hitamnya hilang dan timbul bintik bintik merah dan mata nya seperti menonjol keluar,  penyakit apa yg sedang diderita yaa.. Dan apa treatment nya? Need help...

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

